# yellow tint in the sink



## Le Petit Norman (Apr 28, 2008)

Well I am scrubbing and scrubbing but that tint just stays on â¦ any tip or advice to remove it ?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

The works...sounds like iron in the water.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

If it's a porcelain finish, I have luck spraying hydrogen peroxide on after cleaning. It doesn't get rid of the iron stain where the faucet drips, but the yellowish tint and the darker stains go away for a bit.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you tried putting some toilet bowl cleaner directly on the stain? HCL usually gets off most dirt.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

What material is the sink made of (porcelain, plastic, or other)? Is the yellowing all over or is it just the drip line?


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

For the hard water stains in my bathroom I use bon ami cleanser, it doesn't scratch and does a good job.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

The Works is great and only $1 at Dollar General.


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

We have hard water and I was using a vinegar/baking soda mixture to scrub it off but it wasn't that effective. Today I made something that worked well for me!! I'm excited about it!!








I used equal parts baking soda and washing soda and for smell added some essential oil  I added a cup of warm water for every 2 tablespoons of the mixture and kind of let it dissolve/bubble a little before I used it. Then just dipped my sponge in and scrubbed away. I did have to use a little strength but I wasn't using all my strength by any means. Good luck!!


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Speak severely to the tall males (les grands hommes?) in your neck of the woods.
There's a time and a place for everything, and the kitchen sink isn't IT for THAT!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I'm not awake enough yet! "yellow tent in the sink". I'm thinking little yellow campers!

Wade


----------



## Vikestand (Feb 27, 2015)

We use a bleach gel. I think it's called Soft Scrub? We have a white porcelain sink that does the same. Spread the gel around with a paper towel and let it sit. Fill the sink with water and wipe out. It works great.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Fill sink and add a cupful of Clorex bleach. add a little dish detergent. Should do the trick. Cheaper bleaches don't work as well..


----------

